# re: bedsacks for SS



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

*Secret Santa bedsacks offer*

Someone has asked, so let me say, yes, you can order bedsacks now for the secret santa and have them paid for and ready ahead of time and mailed on Dec 1. Yes, I will mail them to your SS person from here so you won't pay double postage, and yes, I will keep it all a secret. and NO, I CANNOT BE BRIBED TO TELL YOU WHO GOT YOUR NAME IF I HAPPEN TO FIND OUT! LOL----unless the bribe is seriously huge and seriously good...naw, j/k.:coolwink:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh you little devil. You just wanna know who has who. I know you. You wanna spill your guts. LOL. :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

nope, couldnt care less. i was the girl in school that you could hand a note to and say 'give this to so-and-so and dont read it' and i gave it to so-and-so without reading it. totally anti-nosy. see, sometimes, if you know too much, it can come back and bite you in the rump...

so, its just an offer. take it or leave it.

but i still love ya'll!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I so believe that about you. You are a vault. Well, I've already trusted you with my info. Snuggle snacks were a big item on people's wish lists. I am already spoiling my "PERSON" to death!!!

Great offer hon. Chloe wants to order something for Lily. Do you take chipal???


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

yep, tell her send her stash of bailey's mommy's homemade treats to [email protected]! lol!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, there's a small problem with that. They loved the treats so much they ate them all. They are more than willing to order more with their savings but those peanut butter bones were just "too" delicious!!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

tee hee! lol! i guess if i was a chi, i would've too! of course, how do i know YOU didnt eat them up? I have heard a couple people on here say they have eaten one to test them.......they say they're quite good!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

They are quite lucky I didn't cuz frankly, I've been dieting. I would probably eat a kleenex box about now so yes, those bones looked and smelled damn good!!! I think Kim must know some trick about "treats"!!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

lol! i think you are probably right!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ooo I never even thought to Add a bedsack to my list I wonder if its too late


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

rhaubejoi said:


> Someone has asked, so let me say, yes, you can order bedsacks now for the secret santa and have them paid for and ready ahead of time and mailed on Dec 1. Yes, I will mail them to your SS person from here so you won't pay double postage, and yes, I will keep it all a secret. and NO, I CANNOT BE BRIBED TO TELL YOU WHO GOT YOUR NAME IF I HAPPEN TO FIND OUT! LOL----unless the bribe is seriously huge and seriously good...naw, j/k.:coolwink:


will you be willing to tell if I tell you who has you for secret santa?? lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe, you guys make me laugh! Anyone that wants to order TREATS or Jerky for SS, let me know. 

Those that don't have a sack yet from Robbie, you gotta get one, they are FAB!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> Hehe, you guys make me laugh! Anyone that wants to order TREATS or Jerky for SS, let me know.
> 
> Those that don't have a sack yet from Robbie, you gotta get one, they are FAB!!!


lol Kim look at ya in here trying to make a sale!! 
Seriously though you shoud make a thread about it.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe, what can I say... I seized the moment! LMAO


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> Hehe, what can I say... I seized the moment! LMAO


lol i really think you should make a thread suggesting homemade dog treats..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Robbie where are you I cant try & bribe you if you wont come in here lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

lol will do!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> will you be willing to tell if I tell you who has you for secret santa?? lol


nope! I LOVE secrets! 
When i was little i peekd at Christmas. one time i searched out all my Christmas toys that were hiding in mom and dad's room. It wasnt worth it. I was riddled with guilt all the way thru till Christmas, and then there wasnt a single surprise for me Christmas morning cause i had seen everything.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol i remember 1 christmas my sister wanted a meen green toy truck so she made me peek at the gifts & tell her so I did saw that she got it & told her & she didnt believe me & called me a liar...boy was she shocked on xmas!!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

robbin tried to send you a pm your inbox is full lol


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

ooh, sorry,i will fix that right now!

**edit**ok, its fixed!

my email addy for besack things is [email protected]. that way if you just want to use email instead of pms you can.


----------

